#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-12-28
<mardy> cjwatson: about the libaccounts-glib merge: anyone can approve it, really: the changes have been already reviewed upstream, so it's just a formality
<cjwatson> mardy: Thanks, somebody appears to have sorted it out over Christmas
<cjwatson> judging by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libaccounts-glib/1.19+16.04.20151221-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> I figured out what was up with libappindicator too (was in fact a dbus-glib bug), so most of the remaining s390x blockages should be clearing shortly
<cjwatson> modulo perl transition, which I spent far longer than I should have done last night pushing forward
<mitya57> mardy: yes, I published libaccounts-glib and libsignon-glib to unblock e-d-s and most of gnome stack.
